# Vivarium Runners



## DaveP (Oct 1, 2008)

I am in need of 60" glass runners. Please is there anyone who is able to help?

Many thanks. DaveP


----------



## madbikerbev (Nov 8, 2008)

B&Q mate, they do them in 2 widths 4mm and i think 6 or 7 mm i have just got some for my new viv, they are usually about 8 foot/96 inchs long and sometimes come in black and white.

bev:2thumb:


----------



## m_j_cox (Jan 11, 2009)

look on ebay they might sell them on there thats were i got mine from


----------

